# Going to Doctor today



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I poked a hole in my eardrum.  I abuse my Q-tips and my ear is bleeding and it hurts.  This sucks.  Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG you poor thing you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had this happen a few years ago, it was really painful. I used to be hardcore into Q-tips, like cleaning my ears everyday out of habit. Then I accidentally got too close to my eardrum and I ended up getting the Q-tip stuck in there, OUCH! I looked like a retard waiting in the DRs office with a Q-tip sticking out of my ear! Luckily, it didn't bleed, but it hurt really bad. My mom works for general surgeons so she was able to get me an appointment with one of them. He told me that Q-tips are bad for your ears. My problem is, I always just stuck them and twirled them around, because it tickled and felt nice until the shit got stuck!

I know, what else are we supposed to clean out our ears with, right? The only advice he offered me was to be more gentle and not to worry with cleaning my ears everyday.
I hope you feel better!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry Bella. You have it rough lately huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brit... you can clean your ears with Netti Pots MAYBE!?!? lol

I am very freaked out by q-tips and have an OCD problem when it comes to my ears. Back in December, I went to a concert. I'm not into really loud anything - people, music, etc. as I'm from a fairly mellow household of just my mom and I. So I wore the earplugs and still heard the concert fine. Somehow, it made me develope an ear infection -- BOTH inner and outer. I had a skyrocketing temperature and missed work for TWO weeks. I was in the E.R. twice because of the pain.. It was the most traumatizing thing ever for me lol...

Now I always feel like my ears are never clean, and that something is wrong with them. Weird, I know, but I just always get paranoid about the stuff you girls mention happening... Hurting my ear drum, something being in their (like a bug lol) etc...

I really wanna try the Netti Pots, actually. They are available at Walgreens, etc. I saw them on Oprah. I know they are mainly for curing sinuses and whatnot, but the water goes through one ear and out the other? :shrug: I want something to "FLUSH" my ears clean....

Took this off a site:

_One thing you definitely don't want to do is get rid of all your earwax. Earwax isn't dirt. It's a normal secretion that protects your ear, just the way other kinds of wax protect your car. _


_If water gets in your ear canal -- while you're swimming or taking a shower, for instance -- earwax will cause the water to bead up and move away from your eardrum. Then the slipperiness of the wax encourages the water to run out of the canal. In addition, earwax is slightly acidic, which discourages bacterial or fungal growth in the moist, dark ear canal. Without earwax, it would be much harder to avoid ear infections. _
_In a way, it's part of a self-cleaning system. Most people don't need to do any ear maintenance at all._


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

Britt, what are Netti Pots?!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

Your Questions Answered!

I don't think it really has anything to do with the ears besides using that to get it in the nasal pasage LOL but maybe it would still make my ears feel better...

OMG LMAO NEVERMIND IT DOESNT GO IN YOUR EARS






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg ahahahaha BLONDE MOMENT.. i would've swore when I saw it someone put it through your ear... duh one in nostril out the other... makes more sense i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg... i am so embarassed LOL


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no! Good luck Rbella, be careful- qtips in the ears are a terrible thing. My otolaryngologist told me to never use em, and I have a lot of things wrong with my hearing already so i don't want to make it worse.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG!!  Nick-that is so damned funny.  I'm sorry for laughing at you, but if someone came into the doctor's office like that, I'd laugh my ass off.  Love you!!

Brit-You make me happy.  I'm a blonde, too.  Trust me, I feel ya!!!!!!

Adina-I will always be addicted to q-tips.  I have a serious problem.  Help me, please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow... I hope it's going to be fine for you
I feel the pain for you, I had so many ear infections when I was a child that now I have acouphenes. 






Tell us when you get back!

I had a coworker who forgot a q-tip in her ear, and hit it with her arm. She had blood all over her, but it ended up after seeing the Dr that it was nothing very bad.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 28, 2008)

Whew...When I opened this post I thought you were going to say you got sick from all your escapades at Kroger.  I was starting to feel bad about laughing so much in that thread!!

This has never happened to me, but Ear Ease is a good thing to help with the pain.  You fill it with hot water and apply it on your ear.  I'm not sure if you can buy this at drugstores, but I've seen it online *which I know won't help you for today*.  Maybe putting a warm towel on your ear might ease some of the pain until you are able to see the doctor???  Hope you feel better soon, and I'm with you...I'd never be able to give up on my Q-tips!!!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 28, 2008)

One of my gf's had that happen.  She always stuck a q-tip in her ear as she would walk out of the house & then use it in the car on her way to work.  One morning she went to get into the car & she misjudged her space, hit her head on the car & slammed the q-tip into her ear.  She said it bled really bad & sent to the dr who told her she punctured her eardrum, but I belive everything healed up ok...maybe some scar tissue on the eardrum?  Well, alll I know is she can still hear & that's the point I was getting to.
Good luck at the dr's!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Ouch! that sounds really painful! poor you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ear pains are a b*itch - for me it's the worse pain you can have lol that's why i'm so scared of Q tips, if i do use 1 i'm ever so gentle and careful. Have you taken any painkillers?
Hope you get better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brittni thanks for that info on ear wax (lol) it was really interesting!
And as for the blonde moment, don't worry i have plenty of those and i'm not even blonde


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 28, 2008)

You were just stoked on making your bathroom look like a Cult of Cherry crime scene... and you took it too far.

hehe just trying to make you laugh rbella.
but OUCH... pain in the ears is one of the worst and most annoying pains.
Im sure he will be able to fix you up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck! Love from blindpassion.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

Ouch!  I better be careful; I love my Q-tips!  I know they aren't good to use but sometimes I just have to do it.  It's weird. LOL  I'm sorry you got hurt though.  That's going to make me be extra specially careful from now on.  I hope you get better!

@britni- LOL!  I'm definitely with you on the blonde moments.  I have them all the time.  I saw those nettipot things on Oprah too and if it makes you feel any better, I was all with you when you said they were for the ear!  LOL!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Guess it takes a blonde, to know one!! LMAO


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_ My problem is, I always just stuck them and twirled them around, because it tickled and felt nice until the shit got stuck!_

 
Oh my gosh...sorry, but your story made me really laugh out loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!!  Nick-that is so damned funny.  I'm sorry for laughing at you, but if someone came into the doctor's office like that, I'd laugh my ass off.  Love you!!
_

 
rbella, only you could make something like this hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you're fine girlfriend


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I am officially a dumbass.  I have punctured my ear drum.   Seriously, what the hell?  Can I just have one friggin' day where something stupid doesn't happen?  

Now I have to use these lame ass ear drops that make me dizzy and wear a patch on my ear.  That just does _not_ look good with my makeup!

Mr. Rbella is very disappointed in me and has decided that from now on he is going to monitor my Q-tip usage very closely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not allowed to clean my ears anymore without his supervision.  Poo.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

rbella - so what happens now? Does that heal? Will you be able to hear???
ok, now I'm totally freaked out! 

*sends hugs*


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^you're so sweet.  Don't be freaked out.  They told me it would only heal if my favorite Spectrolite came to visit me.  How soon till you get here?

Seriously, it heals on its own.  I just have to use these annoying drops to keep secondary infections from forming.  I am a little dizzy, though.  Yuck!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 28, 2008)

I will now forever think of you as I Q-tip my ears daily.  
I must say OUCH and my eyes watered as I read your story.
Hope if heels up quickly!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^you're so sweet.  Don't be freaked out.  They told me it would only heal if my favorite Spectrolite came to visit me.  How soon till you get here?_

 





 *brings blushes, medic & now an ear doctor - all on my bike to Houston*


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 28, 2008)

I also went to the doctor a few weeks back and they thought I had a perforated ear drum too, I was in a lot of pain (turns out it's my abnormal septum in my nose and my wisdom teeth!). Quickly went to see an ENT who told me it was all fine thankfully. But ah I was freaked about it too!

Apparently it's really not good to use q tips in the ear, although tempting to clean them out I know. I'd try and resist if I were you. Hope the ear drum heals fast for you too and you don't get any complications. It's a good job most of them heal alone without the need for surgery.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_I will now forever think of you as I Q-tip my ears daily._

 
Thank you, Holstrom.  That is an honor that I know is not bestowed on many.  I'd like to thank you, specktra, my husband, Johnson & Johnson, my mother and all those who made this possible today.


----------

